# Eclipse 3.2 - Hilfe Popup ist weg



## Onkel Hatti (17. Jan 2007)

Moinsen

Wenn ich im Eclipse Java Editor z.B. eine Klasse eingebe und danach einen Punkt, dann erscheint ein Popup mit einer Liste, wo alles drinsteht, was für die Klasse gerade gilt.
Also ich gebe z.B. ein

System.out.

jetzt erscheint das Popup, wo dann drin steht print(), println(), etc.
Dazu kam immer ein kleines gelbes Hilfefenster, wo eine kleine Erläuterung für den angewählten Befehl drinsteht.
Dieses Hilfefenster ist leider weg und ich kriegs zum Verr.... nicht wieder hin.

Weiß jemand, welche Einstellung ich wo machen muss, um das Hilfefenster wieder hinzubringen?

Danki!
 Hatti


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=40940


----------



## Onkel Hatti (18. Jan 2007)

Danke, nach Verlinkung jeder Ressource mit der src.zip ist alles wieder da.


----------

